# Fallen Homer(ella) XPost



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*I posted this in the Turner Forum yesterday.*

Yesterday's ride(sat)....... The temps were almost summerlike. We felt very fortunate to have these kind of conditions. Our descent started out in the standard fashion. We were playing and sessioning on the various stunts dotting one of our favorite trails.

Mid way down the ride, HucklerMark and I were stopped and waiting for JOD and Dirty D. Julee had gone back to retry a particularly chunky rockpile. The Rockpile was somewhat obscured by trees. I could hear her approaching. I looked back, waiting to see her pop out into the open, but instead, I saw her bike flying through the air, upside down.

It didn't look good. We ran back up and she was in a lot of pain. She had augered, head first, into the ground, hard.... and had sustained a bad neck injury. 
I got onto my bike and pedaled quickly up to the small mobile home area and called 911. Mark and D stayed back and attempted to comfort her.

They had to Helo her out.

The good news is she had feeling and could move all of her extremities.

As of this time, XRays show a fractured C1. It's the top vertebrae in the stack. She is being transfered to another hospital. That's all I have for now.

Not a great way to spend XMAS Eve.

Please keep her in your thoughts tonight.

*Sunday Update:*

*
JOD's MRI's show no loose fragments, No ligament damage, no nerve damage, and most importantly, no brain damage.*

They rigged her up with a halo, which is going to be rough. But, the best possible news is that no surgery will be neccesary!

She had a rough day today, she developed a severe reaction to the morphine, which caused her unbearable itching.

JOD is strong, she'll rally. It's just that these first few days are obviously very trying .

Thanks for all of your kind words. I'll make sure she sees this thread, when she is able. I'll be seeing her tomorrow sometime.

Thanks, peeps!

PS I'll get mailing addy for any of you interested in sending her a get well card. It's possible she will be released this week.SBG


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

wow, heal up fast!! So thankful it's what it is and not more....sending lots of postive healing thoughts your way.

formica


----------



## scubaklook (Apr 20, 2005)

Hope she makes a full recovery. Best wishes.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*My Christmas prayers are with you!!!*

Hang in there kid. I need someone to live vicariously through.  I love checking out what wild and crazy looking stuff you've tried and cleaned. Chin up! and Get well soon. Glad to hear it wasn't as bad as it could have been. Been there and it SUCKS.

Fiona


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

healing vibes are being sent down south...heal quick girl!!!!


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

*get well*

best wishes for a speedy recovery from one homerella to another. Wearing a halo is gonna be tough, but thank goodness there is no cord damage. I work at a hospital and do Cat scans and MRI's on a daily basis with neck fractures and cord injuries. It's such a bummer to see. I am SO happy to hear the news about no fragments and no cord damage, get well soon! -jewels


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

wow. that sucks! i cracked C5 about 5 years ago. lucky for me "just" a compression fracture so no halo needed but i was off the bike for 5 months. best wishes for a speedy recovery.

rt


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

*Holy Keeerap!!*

 JOD! This sux huge!! I'm so sorry. You are the ultimate stud for sure! Downieville awaits next spring! As does BrianHead, so heal well and correctly. 
Damn girl! I'll be thinking of you!!!
liz


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*JOD Update*

*I went to visit JOD yesterday at the hospital*. It broke my heart, again, to see her in that Halo. She's got some rough days ahead of her. But, she is surrounded by loved ones and in good hands. Her father has flown in from northern California and D is staying by her bedside as much as possible. She had a bad reaction to the morphine that they administered, so they now have her on Demerol. It's not quite as effective in reducing the pain level, but the reaction has subsided.

It brought a tear to her eye to hear about the outpouring of support and concern from all of you. People that she only knows by screen name, but she still considers friends.

The good news is that she will probably be going home in the next few days, so if you'd like to drop her a line, you can send it to:

Julee Dennis (JOD)
3555 Grove St. #231
Lemon Grove, CA 91945

*

Thank you again, Peeps for thinking of JOD! The JOD will ride again! *


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

It's good to hear she is in good hands. What a terrifying accident to have happen! Nothing but the very best wishes to her & her family.

What is the long term prognosis (is that the correct term?) for that type of injury?


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Thank goodness she was riding with friends and not alone.

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery... JOD is an inspiration to all of us here in the WL.

- Jen.


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

*Heal Quick!*

Best wishes for a speedy recovery JOD! Don't let the injury get you down, it will only make you stronger. Soon you will be back on your steed and impressing all of us with your stellar bike skills.

We are thinking of you! Get well!
MTNgirl


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Fast healing vibes are being sent your way. Hang in there, girl. Thank goodness no neurological damage.


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

Sending healing vibes and lots of rehab patience your way too. Take your time getting back on the horse, I always rush it


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh, that's terrible to hear. I'm very glad that it's a clean break with a good prognosis for recovery. That's a scary injury. I wish you a speedy recovery.

Mary Ann


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Speedy recovery!*

Hope she gets back on the saddle soon!


----------



## konahottie_311 (May 26, 2005)

*good thoughts*



LyndaW said:


> Sending healing vibes and lots of rehab patience your way too. Take your time getting back on the horse, I always rush it


I always rush it was well so take you time to heal.....and lots of healing vibes for sure..K


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Eeek! That's a scary injury! I'm glad to hear she can feel and move fingers and toes. 

Heal up fast, Grrrl! 

Kathy


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*JOD Watch*

The JOD is rallying!!!

She actually was up and walking around a bit yesterday. She was able to get out of bed and walk to the door! YEAH!!!
She apparently wants revenge on that stunt and is already thinking about a bigger bike.

I rode that trail yesterday. When we got to that section, we stopped and had a moment of silence. Then we flipped it off and continued on.

Perhaps Dirty D will weigh in later with some more details of her progress.

Here's the rockpile that bit her.


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

Julee, you are in my prayers, girl. Heal up quick!!

-sunny


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Aquaholic said:


> The JOD is rallying!!!


Hang in there, JOD!


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

*My very best wishes*

for a speedy recovery, girl. Keep us up to date on your recovery and let us know when you get back in the saddle!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Healing vibes and best wishes


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Best of luck and speedy healing to JOD. Keep us updated.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm not good at this, but I wish JOD on her healthy recovery and I wish her strenght for the next days ahead.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Best Wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Jewell of D(enial) (Apr 25, 2005)

*Sorry it's been so long...*

*Hey, sorry it's been so long.* I just wanted to give a short update.

*I've been home for about a week now* after being in the hospital for about 2. I've been doing so well and am so stoked to be able to write this myself. I'm in a halo and it will probably be on for about 3 months while the broken C1 heals. I'm adjusting to the sedintary life, as I cannot work or do to much. After this I'll go for my daily walk to get some coffee and just get out.

*Something kinda funny and alarming:* my normally quite round and biggish butt is quickly shrinking. I guess I always thought that cycling kept it that way but I never had any proof. Now I do. Morale: to firm up the backside, get out and ride!

*I so appreciate all the awesome responses* to the thread that Aqua X posted over here. I was very encouraged to read all the kind and encouraging words. Really. My spirits are kept high, where they should be, when I reread all the cool things you had to say.

*I'll get through this strange and somewhat enlightening period* allright and be back riding, slowly and smoothly of corse, as soon as I can. It's eye-opening to really live who you truly are without any distractions/work/chaos. Of corse MTBR is a distraction, but it keeps me somewhat sane in my quiet day.

*Thanks again for all the kind words*. I can't thank enough...

Julee/JOD

Here's some pics...


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

OHH MAN!! That is some major bling yer sportin"! I'll be in touch!! Damn...we are all sooo lucky you will be ok! Holy cow! It's mind-boggling!
Liz


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*If you plan ahead...*

If you planned ahead for next time, maybe you could order a custom Jeff Jones Halo. Imagine the curved shoulder strap things, and the double bend tubes surrounding the head area... Beautiful. Of course you would have to order it years ahead of time, but if you DID break your neck again.....

Imagine.....


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

*Thanks again for all the kind words*. I can't thank enough...

Julee/JOD

You'll be ready to ride in the spring, won't you? Im glad your getting better. See you on the trails.


----------



## YetiBear (Dec 2, 2004)

How can you see your butt with that thing on? And if getting out on the bike makes your butt get bigger then I hope you get it bigger very quickly. We take our health so much for granted. Your positive spirit while going through a difficult time is an inspiration to me. Get well quickly!


----------



## Dirty D (Nov 12, 2004)

*I can't see my butt*, but my bf kept saying "your butt looks smaller" and I was like "yeah right, whatever, don't I wish (bum insecurity that goes way back)," So finally I had him take some picutres so I could judge for myself, and sure enough, wouldn't you know it...smaller! I think I like it better before! Believe it I not I actually posted for pics of before accident and after in the Turner forum. Check it out if you want to see the proof.

*Now I'm starting do some squats*, but it doesn't work out that well. I'd much rather do out on my bike this beautiful sunny socal day. But I'll just have to look at the situation as a test to my chatacter and strength. Being in doors and alone most of the day will certianly challenge me in a way that I'm not used to. I'll just have to read all those books on my list, write that essay about such and such I've been meaning to, plan my wedding (oh my), and actually get through the everlasting pile of mail and associated crap. I was always a very organized person before, but you can't even imagine now...

*Thanks again for the encouragement*. I sure can use all of it, especially today...(bf out biking, me staring at the computer).

Julee*JOD*


----------



## Jewell of D(enial) (Apr 25, 2005)

*I've done it again!!!*

So I've done it again. Posted under my bf's avitar. This is starting to become a problem. Sorry, major edit. That was me above who wrote that. What a heel I am. Another good laugh. I've got to stop doing this. I'll blame in on the drugs...I am cutting back, really!!!.
JOD


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Dirty D said:


> *I can't see my butt*, but my bf kept saying "your butt looks smaller" and I was like "yeah right, whatever, don't I wish (bum insecurity that goes way back)," So finally I had him take some picutres so I could judge for myself, and sure enough, wouldn't you know it...smaller! I think I like it better before! Believe it I not I actually posted for pics of before accident and after in the Turner forum. Check it out if you want to see the proof.
> 
> Julee*JOD*


You know that every guy that lurks here is now quickly moving to Turner. Heal quickly!


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Dang, Grrrl! That's one heck of an erector set you're sportin' there. Keep your chin up (um, not that you could do otherwise ;^P) and don't let the inactivity get you down. And beware the lure of Ebay - it's a dangerous place to visit when you've got lots of time on your hands. I spent several months out of commision a couple winters ago after a wrist surgery that stubbornly refused to heal, and found myself spending way too much time (and money) browsing in Ebay and buying stuff I liked, but didn't necessarily need. Although looking forward to packages in the mail did help to pass the time.

Kathy :^)


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Speedy recovery*

JOD,

Does that halo come in carbon or Ti? 

Here is to a speedy recovery and try not to go crazy at home as this is a time to enjoy your alone time...

-Dude


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Dang Grrl!! Gald to hear your are on the road to recovery. Hopefully you will get a bit more mobile soon. 

I have a quote to go along with your bum getting smaller

On our October trip to Fruita, while we are climbing (and we texans suck at climbing and whine a lot about it when we travel to ride) Stacey is chanting......

"I feel my butt getting firm and shapely" 

Now that pops in my head on most long climbs. 

Does it hurt to LAUGH???

Best wishes for a speedy recovery,


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*The JOD's Ass*

Don't worry JOD....

Your derierre will return to it's normal proportions in no time!

Aqua


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

that takes 'owie' to a whole new level!


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

Jewell of D(enial) said:


> So I've done it again.
> 
> Hang in there JOD and get better soon. There will be plenty of riding ahead of you. Heal well and heal quick. Best of luck and best wishes.
> 
> Sean


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

*Now guess what's stuck in my head*



Dirty D said:


> *I can't see my butt*, but my bf kept saying "your butt looks smaller" and I was like "yeah right, whatever, don't I wish (bum insecurity that goes way back),"


http://www.lyricsstyle.com/s/sirmixalot/babygotback.html


----------

